# Under the table



## Mario Hani Mounes Youssef (Sep 5, 2011)

What About working while studying ? or under the table jobs ? (Cashier at a gas station for example, working at a Restaurant, Security)
With knowing that i finished Audio Engineering Bachelor in Egypt & (SAT 1&2 Exams) & (IELTS Score overall 7.5)


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

what exactly are you on ?

Doing work without a valid permit ensures swift deportation and refusal to entry even if you are on transit .. 

And if you are lucky - you may win yourself a set of tiger stripes on your bum .. i.e. Caning .. Singapore / Malaysia style .. 

If you want to work, while doing masters, you will get limited exemption .. as long as your course is related, like F & B and the like .. 

if you want to earn while studying, look elsewhere .. Please ..


----------



## Mario Hani Mounes Youssef (Sep 5, 2011)

I am on a studying visa ....
and i was asking about job opportunities is it available or its hard to find a job ?? Like what??
and how many hours is permitted for me as a student to work a day?
& for how much i 'll be hired for 1 hour (starting ..?.. SGD ) 
Sorry about asking to much ,but i need to know everything before i reach Singapore.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

you should ask the question of 'how many hours' to your institute 

for starters you are NOT ALLOWED TO WORK ..unless you are on courses like F & B


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

since working 'under the table' is illegal, discussion of it is against forum rules


so :closed_2:


----------

